# Im gonna beat this



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Just letting everyone know


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

like


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

It seems like you are in a good mood lately








You are going to beat this for sure.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Same here. This won't mess with me any longer. Great attitude! : )


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

We're all gonna beat this.We just need to brace ourselves.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

i'll smoke to this thread~


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

You will beat it!


----------



## piescoffer (Dec 10, 2009)

We will all beat it ....... fasten your seatbelts though its gonna be a bumpy ride!


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

Same!


----------



## OctoberK (Sep 2, 2010)

It's been like 5 months for me and I've had enough. I'm definitely ready to make changes and try even harder, so I think I, as well as many others who try, will beat this, including you! Good luck!


----------

